# DW Official Winter Detailing Guide



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Good morning guys and girls.

I know I started a thread a while ago about winter detailing, but due to various factors, it wasn't made official. Anyway, after having a word with Viper, I've spent about 2 weeks composing this Winter Detailing Article.

It covers the following subjects:


*Looking After Yourself
[*]Detailing In The Winter
[*]Protection Is Key
[*]Winter Detailing Products & Storage
[*]De-Icing
[*]Car Maintenance
[*]Recommended Products*

I would like to thank all the manufacturers for the information they provided me with regarding their products, and hints & tips on the storage of products. Also a shout to Lowiepete for his contribution on the Environmentally Freindly Washing section.

Finally, a thanks to Mark (Viper) for letting me do this, and constant emails/PMs back and forth regarding progress, and a thanks you to John (Johnnyopolis) for taking the time to upload it to the DW server.

*Download the article here (PDF Format)*

Feel free to contribute any further useful information that I may have missed. I will amend it as and when I see fit (or if any of the staff make a suggestion). I aim to keep the "Recommended Products" section up to date, and looking at adding more.....

When I have a little more spare time, I will look at resizing all the original images and uploading to Photobucket, and then copy the article as a thread withing the Guides section of the site for those who are unable to download/view the PDF version.

I hope you find it useful,

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Article Overview​
Here is a few paragraphs giving you an idea of what the article covers

*LOOKING AFTER YOURSELF

General Welfare*

Before we start to take care of our car, we need to make sure we take care of ourselves. The last thing you want is an injury. So before starting any work on your car, assess the situation. Take into account the current weather conditions, and your working environment.

*Clothing*

Layering up is an easy way to keeping warm, however, it can restrict movement. The key is to wear light and flexible clothing that is also warm and water proof. Long underwear, typically called "Long Johns" or "Thermal Underwear" are great as a first layer. These are usually made from cotton, and blended with wool (usually Merino), some can be 100% wool. These are designed to keep you well insulated, and as warm as possible.

*Hats & Gloves*

Now we're wrapped up warm, we need to think about parts of us that are exposed the most. That would be our hands and our head. You may have read reports saying that we lose 40%-75% of our body heat through our heads. There are other reports dismissing this as being a myth. Regardless of how true this is, it is a fact that any exposed part of our body will lose heat. So we need to keep as much of our body covered as we can.

*DETAILING IN THE WINTER

Washing Hints & Tips*

Winter detailing is essentially the same as detailing any other time of the year. The only difference is the amount of dirt you will find on your car, and the type of dirt that is. What we need to do is take a little more time, and a little more caution when cleaning our cars. The usual process of rinse, foam, and two bucket method wash still apply, we just need to use a little more caution.
*
Touchless Washing*

During the winter months, my personal wash method is to wash the car as little as possible - well, at least the paintwork anyway. Providing your car has a good coat of wax/sealant, there is nothing wrong with letting dirt sit on the paintwork. My own personal winter wash method includes a rinse down possibly every 1-2 weeks, followed by a wash using the process above, every 3rd week or so.

*Environmentally Friendly Washing*

No you don't have to wear tie-die, make love beads, and say "peace" to everyone to use this method. Environmentally Friendly Washing (or EFW for short) is a quick way of washing your car. It also uses fewer chemicals, less water and is lighter on the pocket, so it's an all-round winner. The only tools you will need are; a bottle of ONR (Optimum No Rinse), 1 Bucket (Grit Guard optional), a wash sponge or microfibre, a microfibre to dry with, and about 5L of water. As an additional extra, some people make up a bottle of ONR solution in a spray bottle.

*PROTECTION IS KEY

LSP Advice*

Last step product. Ok, so we're not strictly talking about wax and sealants in this section, but more so about protection in general. Protection for the paintwork, undercarriage, wheels, arches, etc. Protection is vital to keeping our cars looking its best, keeping the rust at bay, and also making maintenance washes much easier.

*Wheels, Arches & Suspension*

It's not only our paintwork that needs protecting in the winter, but also are wheels, and other vital parts. As with protecting the paintwork, preparation is key. So just like the paintwork, you will need to thoroughly clean your wheels, arches and even your brakes & suspension. Using the advice above, you should get these parts as clean as you can. If needs be, spend a day just on this area of the car, and even take the wheels of if required.

*WINTER DETAILING PRODUCTS & STORAGE

Storage*

Again, there seems to be confusion every year as to how we should store our products in the colder months. The general consensus amongst detailers is to bring as much as possible into the house and keep it warm. However, with a few precautions, you should be fine with storing them in your shed/garage as usual.

*DE-ICING

Which Method*

There are several options when it comes to de-icing your car in the morning. From switching on the heaters, and letting the engine do the work to using aerosol de-icers. Let's take a look at the options available, and which will suit you the best.

*Aerosol De-Icers*

Ok, so every year there are numerous threads about the best way to de-ice the car. One subject that always crops up is de-icers and we are always told that these are bad for our paintwork - but why? No-one ever seems to give a good reason as to why we shouldn't use de-icers.

*CAR MAINTENANCE

Stay Safe*

Whilst driving safe sounds like something we should be doing regardless of weather, time of the year etc, it is easy to forget how a change in conditions can affect your driving. Remember, during the winter months keep a bigger gap from the car in front. This gives you a greater field of vision, and allows more time for braking in sudden emergencies. Also, keep an eye on vital aspects of your car. Brakes, tyres, wiper blades are all very important during these harsh months.

*Essential Winter Checks*

The colder weather that comes with the winter months puts a lot of strain and demand on your car, particularly on the engine and tyres. Before the weather becomes too severe, it is advisable to check your cars vital fluids and


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

If you've downloaded and read this article, then please leave some feedback. Who knows, I may create more in the future.

:thumb:


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Very good guide!!

I learnt something to!!!

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What's that then? 

I'm hoping people have now learned about De-Icers. That was a "big thing" for me, and a request made from Viper. We always say we shouldn't use it, but I've never seen a ********** answer as to why.... Hopefully I've explained well enough why we shouldn't...


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> What's that then?
> 
> I'm hoping people have now learned about De-Icers. That was a "big thing" for me, and a request made from Viper. We always say we shouldn't use it, but I've never seen a ********** answer as to why.... Hopefully I've explained well enough why we shouldn't...


using cold water to de-ice haha, never would of thought

ive always put the heaters on for a couple of mins, and used a scraper

i've never used a de-icer spray


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL.... I've used cold water for years! Always used it on the theory that cold water is still warmer than ice.... 

It was only 2-3 years ago that I heard about the Mpemba effect


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

use gtechniq G1 and you wont be scraping the car :thumb:

also, i thought leaving your engine running from start up wasnt good as gases cant escape or something, i always start my car and drive straight away


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

A good read!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

brilliant article, great read, especially for a newbie to detailing like me.

only one thing I would say. you say about protection of products and pressure washers with insulation, well i dont think thats going to do much for more than maybe a night, insulation isnt 100% effective, nothing is, so unless theres a heat source inside the insulation, after a while, the products will become the same temperature as everything else in your garage.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

durmz said:


> brilliant article, great read, especially for a newbie to detailing like me.
> 
> only one thing I would say. you say about protection of products and pressure washers with insulation, well i dont think thats going to do much for more than maybe a night, insulation isnt 100% effective, nothing is, so unless theres a heat source inside the insulation, after a while, the products will become the same temperature as everything else in your garage.


True, and I see where you're coming from. But doing something is better than doing nothing.... Probably also worthwhile on checking your products often (once a week say) and give them a good shake to ensure there's no separation


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

better still, bring them inside in boxes and store it all over winter


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

true, but no everyone has the storage space


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> true, but no everyone has the storage space


when theres a will theres a way! you can always fit it in somewhere, not saying im going to bring all mine in even though i have plenty of room, i will just bring in the important products in the next week or 2 and then hope for the best like i always do :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

also, i dont have to hide all my products and how much i spend from the mrs :thumb: that obviously helps :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

big ben said:


> when theres a will theres a way! you can always fit it in somewhere, not saying im going to bring all mine in even though i have plenty of room, i will just bring in the important products in the next week or 2 and then hope for the best like i always do :lol:


True... My expensive stuff already live under the bed (SN Wooden Pot, SN Metal Polish and a few other bits)....

I left EVERYTHING out last year, polishes, shampoos, waxes, and it was all ok.... Will try again this year :lol:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Mat,can I post your guide on our local Polish detailing forum ?  Trully superb work, some really helpful info there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Can do by me.... Just check with Viper/Whizzer first that it's ok as it's hosted on the DW server (can't see it being too much of an issue as it's exposure for DW)


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I can reupload it on some externel server if that is problem, Rapidshare or Hotfile for example.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think it should be ok to link to DW, but double check


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

:thumb: nice guide, great read


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

evotuning: did you post this on the other forum? if so, could you send me the link please :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry mate, been a little busy, I got permision from Mark so I will post it right away and send you a link :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

515 views so far.....

If you've read/downloaded this, please press thanks so I can gauge an idea as to how many have found it useful. Also, please post any feedback.....

About 2 weeks was spent on this, and I'd be happy to do more in the future if people find them useful :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought it was a little bit silly having the section on clothing but that's just me. I was also disapointed to see no g-techniq products. I have tried the sealants mentioned and don't think they perform anywhere near as well as C2, G1 on glass also helps in winter.

Other than that it was pretty good.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers fella.... The clothing bit did drag on, but hey, I had about 15-20 winter related detailing threads open from the past year or 2, and it is a subject that crops up. I've tried covering every aspect, so that there's something for everyone.....

I'll make amendment to product recommendations as they come in :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers for that -Mat- excellent read. I think it's all relevant as there are many noobs on here that you may have just put the "light bulb" :speechles on in their head...Detailing and valeting is a cold world over winter but still has to be done and the clothing part is a great Idea. 

Think you missed the part of thanking yourself for going to the effort and time to get to all the supplier, contacts, members etc on board to help out, so Thanks from me!!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Printed it off for some toilet time reading. Looks good from the few paragraphs I have read.

Thanks for taking the time and effort to do this Mat-very impressive :thumb:

P.S. I've thanked you!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers guys. 

hope folk find it useful and a good read :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheers Mat excellent guide i will be pouring my liquid de-icer (that the Mrs bought me the other day)and filling it with cold water


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

good to hear!

I was hoping to see if the contents of de-icer had any long term effects on plastic/rubber, but couldn't find much information TBH.... I may have a further snoop around though, or conduct my own test


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Great artice cheers Mat


----------



## eddie57 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks appreciate the effort put in, would never of thought cold water to de ice


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Good read Mat, some interesting points in there. I saw you wanted a piece of window rubber, is that to test how de-icer de-grades the rubber?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

it is indeed


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great article -Mat- very well written indeed!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers fella

:thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

excellent read, thanks for taking the time to put it together, all info is helpfull to us newbies. Cheers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

No problem fella, glad you found it useful :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to say after reading this I thought this AM I would give the cold water de-ice method a go.

Now for many many years I have been of the old school group of using tepid water to melt the ice, I certainly dont start the car an leave it running no do I or have I ever used De-icer.

I have to say the cold water method was a complete epic fail....yeah ok it did melt some of the ice but is refroze in big patches before I could even remove the excess water off with my halfords rubber edged scraper....so went back to my time tested method of tepid water and was much better.

Not knocking the write up as it is really good for those who are unsure just the cold water method is a fail


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol... I've never had an issue with cold water TBH.

What you have to think is though, if you use hot water, and judge the temperature wrong, you run the risk of cracking the window. With cold water however, it's still warmer than ice, so it will melt it. If it does re-freeze, it only needs a little splash to remove the light ice from the window, and then wipe off with the wipers (or a squeegee)


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I use cold water but don't have to worry about it re-freezing as the Nanolex sealant sheets off all the water to leave a perfectly clear window. It's a real time saver for me in the morning and I don't have to use those horrible scrapers.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Lol... I've never had an issue with cold water TBH.
> 
> What you have to think is though, if you use hot water, and judge the temperature wrong, you run the risk of cracking the window. With cold water however, it's still warmer than ice, so it will melt it. If it does re-freeze, it only needs a little splash to remove the light ice from the window, and then wipe off with the wipers (or a squeegee)


I dont use hot mate...its tepid....its not even blood temp...epic fail with the cold on the Mrs's Golf this AM Tepid FTW! 



GolfFanBoy said:


> I use cold water but don't have to worry about it re-freezing as the Nanolex sealant sheets off all the water to leave a perfectly clear window. It's a real time saver for me in the morning and I don't have to use those horrible scrapers.


I have glass sealant on the A6 and thats great when you use the tepid water melts beads off and leaves a clean dry screen! Sometimes it doesnt even freeze just havy dew.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Great guide, thanks for putting it together.

How do you find using cold water if your door is frozen stuck? I have always used tepid water & a good deal of pulling (oo-er) to get the door open.

Never used water or de-icer on the windows though. Just always started the engine then put heater & blowers on full blast & window heaters on followed by use of a scraper on the unheated windows. Can't say I've ever noticed any scratches on the glass. Must say I love the heated windscreen on my current car in the Winter 

I also use a noodle MF wash mitt to get excess snow off the car & keep my hand warm while scraping the ice off.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just another thought when it comes to clothing,

Footwear - if it is icy out there and you can wash a car, but can't avoid ice on the ground, outdoor shops sell a kind of rubber and metal webbing that goes over your normal shoes, they are fantastic at giving grip even on sheet ice. Probably about £15 max

http://www.icegrips.co.uk/icegrips1.html for examples of what I mean.

Also, for the hands - for those budding scuba/surfers/watersports afficianados why not use the thermal wet suit gloves that you can get; will keep your hands dry and warm. Again, about £15 (but you can easily spend a fortune on them) some come with grippy surfaces but no need for those, just a standard wetsuit glove would do the job.


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

Useful guide, especially about the gloves, I have always wondered what was best option and I will certainly give this a go. thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

It's nice to see people are now starting to use this now the snow and ice has hit us


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Very useful guide, I had made my own on my blog but this has taken it a bit further with the clothing etc..and also hadn't thought about the cold water so will try it for myself! Thanks again


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers fella.... I thought I'd try to cover everything the enthusiast detailer needs to worry about....


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

absolutely fantastic advice there. Im sure many many people will benefit from it and learn it thoroughly for winter detailing today and the coming future. Excellent stuff -Mat-.

All the best


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff :thumb:

...I posted up the link to this over on the RS forum if thats ok


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

no problem, could you PM me the link to the thread on the forum just so I can read any feedback :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> no problem, could you PM me the link to the thread on the forum just so I can read any feedback :thumb:


Here we go :thumb:

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=418873


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers boss :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Cheers boss :thumb:


No problem, and its good to see a nice white audi (S3?) there in the Guide


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol :d


----------



## Eppursimuove (Sep 28, 2010)

Good guide thanks for doing it 

Let it be noted though this guide works down to about -3/-4 then everything starts freezing within 60 seconds (snowfoam freezes in situ on the car and is a pain to get off!). Basically below this temperature you have to do a panel at a time. But it is still easily capable of washing your car in -15 this way. ONR in warm water works best.

Also if people are washing in the street be aware where your water run off is going, a sheet of ice on the road is not good.


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> What's that then?
> 
> I'm hoping people have now learned about De-Icers. That was a "big thing" for me, and a request made from Viper. We always say we shouldn't use it, but I've never seen a ********** answer as to why.... Hopefully I've explained well enough why we shouldn't...


I always used the water method too until someone said that i should not because of cracking glass. might go back to it as its by far 'the' quickest way to de-ice a car.

The other thing I do is to park facing the rising Sun as when the sun does shine on a frosty morning its enough to de-ice the windscreen for me.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Great guide, really useful!


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice guide, look forward to some more


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

As I explained in another post, hot water does not freeze quicker than cold water under the vast majority of circumstances.


----------



## ionutz_cjv5 (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks mat


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

We want a spring thread! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ok ok, I'll sort it

*Clothing:*
Flip Flops
Floral Shorts
Half Buttoned up Shirt
Hat
Shade

*Process*
Fill bucket with water and soap
Grab sponge
Wash
Rinse
Dry

Grab a beer and chill with a BBQ....

Wait, that doesn't seem quite right! Well, at least not in the UK :lol:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work congratulations


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

I've not tried this, but wouldn't some IPA diluted in water be paint safe and a good de-icer? Say diluted eg 1:4 or similar. Be interesting to see.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think it would be yes....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

free bump.

I know the bad weather is starting to come in now, and won't be long until the annual questions start getting asked.

Maybe a mod may want to stick it again


----------



## Mad Mental Jock (Sep 10, 2011)

Great guide ! Thanks for making the effort !
Just a bit depressing that it's still September and I'm thinking about winter already ! 
(


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

free bump


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, sadly it's that time of year again


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> good to hear!
> 
> I was hoping to see if the contents of de-icer had any long term effects on plastic/rubber, but couldn't find much information TBH.... I may have a further snoop around though, or conduct my own test


Several year back i had a silver rover and during the winter i used to use de-icer and i ended up with like grey spots on my back bumper (was thinking this could have been overspray from the deicer as these were still visable long after the bad weather had gone. It did come off with some white spirit but this is a reason i stopped using deicer and started using water


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fantastic book to download

yes , winter is coming 
but in UK is
not too bad
very weak 
in Poland good winter 0.5m of snow temp. about -30 , -20

:thumb:


----------

